# cocteau twins



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Where should i start whit this band, what are the best albums, or should i skip Cocteau twins and lisen to this morthal coil??

:tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I've never heard either band. They are from the mid-'80s, I believe, just about the time when I had begun to realize that I was totally out of touch with that musical genre :lol:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'd start with Blue bell knoll, but also listen to This Mortal Coil, especially the album It'll end in tears (with the majestic cover of Song to the siren).


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> Where should i start whit this band, what are the best albums, or should i skip Cocteau twins and lisen to this morthal coil??
> 
> :tiphat:


The Cocteau Twins are not to be missed! My favorite is Treasure, but perhaps the best place to start is Heaven Or Las Vegas.

Apart from their uncertain first album all of the LPs and EPs that followed are worthy of your time. At least a half dozen rank among the best albums of, well, ever.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I´ve got 3 of their albums and prefer _Treasure_ and _Head over Heels _above _Heaven or Las Vegas_.

The first two I find a bit more varied and experimental.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Aside the aforementioned Pink, orange, red is worth hearing.


----------



## plashy (Mar 14, 2015)

I've never listened to This Mortal Coil but I love Cocteau Twins. I would just start with Head over Heels and go on from there by year.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Listen to Victorialand.


----------

